# Forward Operating Bases



## air533 (18 Mar 2005)

.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Mar 2005)

I'de venture to say that in today's security environment, you won't find too much info on them and, IMHO, rightfully so.

But thats just me

Cheers


----------

